# Whats your birds favourite toy?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I have seen alot of multi coloured ropes and plastic toys.

Does anyone use feathered based toys for their birds? Do they like them?

If you could post any pics of their fave toys too? 

Would be alot of help:no1:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I have zeebra finches and their favourite "toy" is their cuttle fish lol they're constantly pulling on it, working their little beaks on it and eating it - doesn't matter what toy or enrichment I put in the cage the cuttle fish is the firm favourite :2thumb:


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

My grey likes anything that she can destroy. Bright colours, wood, rope, metal keys, leather, cloth... literally anything. Ooh and her bell, god does she love the bell:whistling2:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

My birds favourite toy is the rabbit.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My finch likes swings best, she has loads of them!
My budgies used to enjoy swings, bells and those preening toys made up of strands of some type of hair material
My cockatiel used to love a metal bell, she also liked to drop colourful treats in her water bowl to change the colour
My lovebirds loved to destroy things, they had several piñatas made for birds


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! Really helpful! 

Anyone ever give their birds feathers to play with? Do they like them


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

Loved them made her giggle.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Out of all the toys for different purposes my parrotlet has her favourites are my two toys from when I was little. She plays with them when shes out the cage. They're two little gambling things..a roulette and a one arm bandit type thing.
You pull the lever and she loves seeing the ball spin round in the one and the coloured fruit pictures spin round on the other. She sits there, puts her wings out a little and laughs her head off really really loudly.
She tries to do it herself but she's too small.
She follows me with it and tries to bite me sometimes if she gets too excited and I touch it. 
She also has a colourful ferris wheel she loves and laughs at. She pulls the little seats around and attacks it. Great fun for her.
We call them her noisy toys!

She has more toys for out the cage than in but her favourites in the cage are two chewable ones with wood, beads etc on I got from the natural bird company. Excellent site. Well recommended!!


----------

